# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  خواندن اطلاعت از MYSQL

## Amirparmoote

=mysql_fetch_array
من با استفاده از ابن دستور اطلاعات رو از بانک اطلاعاتی می خونم 

مشکل اینجاست که این دستور اطلاعات رو از اولین فیلد به آخرین فیلد می آره در حالی که من می خوام از آخر به اول بخونه و بیاره

خیلی ممنون از انجمن خوبتون

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

به مثال زیر توجه کنید:

$result = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM students ORDER BY mark DESC",$con);

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)){
    echo $row['name'];
    echo " " . $row['mark'];
    echo "<br>";
}

----------

